# Chocolate Cupcake Recipe



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey Everyone! 

I was looking for the recipe of a Chocolate Cupcake. I hope someone could help me out with this.

Also, this kind of cupcakes are not seen in my country, and i'd like to know if there's some kind of special way of baking them or so.

Thanks in advance,

Piper :chef:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

They are usually baked in paper cups in a muffin tray. Not sure if you have them in your country so here's a picture:










And a recipe from Martha Stewart:

*Devil's Food Cupcakes*
24 cupcakes

3 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 cup boiling water 
1 cupunsalted butter, room temperature 
2 cups sugar 
5 large eggs 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup buttermilk 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Heat the oven to 350°F. Line the bottom of two 12-cup muffin tins with paper liners.

Melt chocolate in a double boiler over simmering water. In a bowl, stir baking soda into the boiling water; stir this mixture into chocolate. Set aside to cool slightly.

Using an electric mixer, cream butter and sugar until the mixture is light and pale yellow in color. Add eggs, one at a time, and continue to mix until thoroughly incorporated. Add flour and buttermilk, alternating between small amounts of each, and blend well.

Add the melted chocolate and vanilla to the batter, and stir well. Pour the batter into the paper cups, and bake until a cake tester comes out clean when inserted into the center of a cupcake, about 30 minutes. Remove cupcakes from the oven, and allow them to cool briefly in the muffin tin before removing them to a wire rack to cool completely. Ice, and serve.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Here are a few more recipes for you.

*BITTERSWEET CHOCOLATE CUPCAKES *
Makes 18 cupcakes

24 ounces bittersweet (not unsweetened) or semisweet chocolate, chopped
5 large eggs
3 large egg yolks
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup whipping cream
1/4 cup unsalted butter, cut into pieces

Preheat oven to 375°F. Lightly butter eighteen 1/3-cup muffin cups. Stir 16 ounces chopped bittersweet chocolate in top of double boiler set over simmering water until melted and smooth. Cool slightly. Using electric mixer, beat eggs, egg yolks and sugar in large bowl until pale yellow and tripled in volume, about 5 minutes. Add melted chocolate and beat until blended. Divide cupcake batter equally among prepared muffin cups, filling cups about 3/4 full.

Bake cupcakes until puffed and cracked on top, about 12 minutes. Cool to room temperature. Run knife around sides of muffin cups to loosen cupcakes, then carefully lift out with small metal spatula. Place chocolate cupcakes upside down on work surface.

Bring whipping cream to simmer in small saucepan. Remove from heat. Add remaining 8 ounces chopped chocolate and unsalted butter; whisk until melted and smooth. Cool until slightly thickened and spreadable. Spread glaze over cakes. (Can be prepared 8 hours ahead. Store in airtight container at room temperature.) Serve cupcakes glaze side up.

Bon Appétit

*FUDGE CUPCAKES * 
Makes 6 cupcakes

For the cupcakes
1 ounce unsweetened chocolate, chopped fine
3 tablespoons hot water
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
1/2 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1 large egg yolk
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon double-acting baking powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

For the frosting
1 ounce unsweetened chocolate, chopped fine
1/2 tablespoon unsalted butter
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar
2 teaspoons milk plus additional to thin the frosting
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Make the cupcakes:
Preheat the oven to 375°F. In a metal bowl set over a pan of barely simmering water melt the chocolate with the water, stirring, until the mixture is smooth and remove the bowl from the heat. In a bowl whisk the butter with the brown sugar until the mixture is blended well and whisk in the yolk and the chocolate mixture. Onto a sheet of wax paper sift together the flour, the baking powder, and the salt and add the flour mixture to the chocolate mixture in batches alternately with the milk, stirring well after each addition. Stir in the vanilla, divide the batter among 6 paper-lined 1/2-cup muffin tins, and bake the cupcakes in the middle of the oven for 18 to 20 minutes, or until a tester comes out clean. Transfer the cupcakes to a rack and let them cool.

Make the frosting while the cupcakes are baking:
In a metal bowl set over a pan of barely simmering water melt the chocolate with the butter, stirring, until the mixture is smooth and remove the bowl from the heat. Stir in the confectioners' sugar, 2 teaspoons of the milk, and the vanilla and blend the frosting well (the frosting will thicken as it stands). When the cupcakes are cool, thin the frosting to the desired consistency with the additional milk, stirring in the milk drop by drop.

Spread each cupcake with some of the frosting.

Gourmet

*MINI BROWNIE CUPCAKES*
Makes about 72 mini-cupcakes

Vegetable-oil cooking spray
4 sticks unsalted butter, cut into pieces
8 oz unsweetened chocolate, chopped
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder (preferably Dutch-process)
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 3/4 cups granulated sugar
8 large eggs
Confectioners sugar (optional)

Special equipment: mini-muffin tins and about 72 (1- by 1-inch) waxed paper liners

Preheat oven to 350°F and line mini-muffin tins with liners. Spray liners with cooking spray.

Melt butter and chocolate in a 4-quart heavy pot over moderately low heat, stirring until smooth. Whisk together flour, cocoa, and salt. Remove pan from heat and whisk in granulated sugar. Add eggs, 1 at a time, whisking after each addition until incorporated, and stir in flour mixture just until blended.

Spoon batter into muffin liners, filling cups to top, and bake in middle of oven 25 to 30 minutes, or until a tester comes out with crumbs adhering. Cool 5 minutes in tins and turn out onto racks. Repeat with remaining batter.

Dust with confectioners sugar if desired.

Cooks' note:
• Cupcakes may be made 2 days ahead and kept in an airtight container at room temperature.

Gourmet


----------



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks so much Isa!

Thanks a lot for all the recipes. I'll try them all and i'll let you how good they were. Oh, and great pic! You did the great thing by adding it here .


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You're welcome Piper


----------

